

Doing a Job (1982) - glennericksen
http://govleaders.org/rickover.htm

======
MichaelCrawford
"first use of a controlled nuclear reactor"?

I'd say that was the Hanford reactor, that was used to produce plutonium for
the Manhattan Project.

Perhaps the Nautilus' reactor was the first to produce usable power, I don't
think Hanford's heat was used for anything.

